# Zwischenstand meines ersten 24" Aufbaus auf Basis eines Stevens Team M



## turboquattro (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
seit einigen Wochen bin ich stiller Leser in diesem Forum - vorallem in diesem Unterforum.
Unsere Kids sind 7 und 5 Jahre. Der Große fährt momentan ein für diese Forum originales Cube 20" und seine Schwester fährt das vererbte 16".
Da ich momentan weniger Zeit für motorisierte, vierrädrige Vehikel aufbringen musste suchte ich nach einer neuen und gleichzeitig alten Funktion als Schrauber. Habe während dem Studium und Abi viele Jahre im Radladen geschraubt.
Nun hatte ich mich zunächst über 24er Bikes informiert und dann entschieden lieber nach einem etwas teureren Stevens als nach Cube ausschau zu halten. Ein gebrauchtes habe ich nun für 190,- gekauft. der Rahmen ist nagelneu, der Rest 2 Jahre alt hat aber einige Kilometer runter. Der junge Erstbesitzer war ein sympathischer und sehr sportlicher Racer ;-).
Wartung wurde auch gerade erst mit Rechnung im Radladen für 160€ gemacht, wo auch ein neuer Schwalbe Rocket Ron in 2,1er Breite hinten aufgezogen wurde.
Nun zu meiner Frage und dem schlechtesten Teil am Bike:
Als Gabel ist eine Suntour XCT50 verbaut. Die Gabel hat Spiel in den Führungen und verkanntet da nur rechts eine Stahlfeder im Holm sitzt seitlich beim geringsten Gewicht weshalb das Ansprechverhalten einer Katastrophe gleicht. Beim Bremsen zeigt die Gabel ihren Spielraum erneut... .
Da ich techn. versiert bin, stelle ich mir die Frage  *welche Gabel* gebraucht günstig zu kaufen ist und am nach dem runtertraveln eine gute, stabile und leichte Lösung darstellt. Ein Umbau auf Scheibenbremsen möchte ich vermeiden, da ich es das System "rotierendes Messer mit Gegenlager" bei Kids für gefählich halte auch wenn die Funktion und Optik besser ist. Daher gäbe es zusätzlich das Problem der Cantisockel zu lösen. Hier dachte ich an selbstgefertigte Schellen aus hochfestem Aluminium ähnlich wie es sich an alten Votec Gabeln gab. Eine neue RST First Air ist mir ehrlich gesagt etwas zu teuer für ein Rad das auch mal nicht abgesperrt beim Spielen vergessen wird... .
Das Rad soll nicht extrem auffällig oder extrem leicht werden sondern robust, nicht zu schwer und für den Alltag nicht zu teuer... daher unterscheidet sich mein Ansatz etwas von den teilweise traumhaften Eigenbauten hier im Forum - mein Kompliment!

Was gemacht werden muss:
- neue Griffe
- neuer Sattel
- leichterer Reifen vorne (montiert ist ein 2,4er Schwalbe Black Jack)
- leichtere Schläuche falls möglich.
- evtl. Kurbelgarnitur
- evtl. Kette
- vielleicht baue ich auch auf einige alte vorhandene XT Teile um
- Lagerung Vorderrad (sogesehen wäre ein Bremsenumbau möglich)
- leichtere Schnellspanner
- ein paar farbliche Akzente...

Ich freue mich auf euren Input vorallem zum Themenblock Gabel/Bremsen aber auch Empfehlungen für den Rest oder weitere Anregungen sind willkommen.

Ein Foto folgt noch... .

G Tom


----------



## Nimron (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo und viel Spaß beim optimieren!

Bei der Gabel wäre eine SID aus ca. 2000 optimal. Die meiner Tochter wiegt knapp über 1300gr.
Ich hatte sie am 24'er mit einem Adapter für die V-Brakes kombiniert.

Sie spricht auch bei einem leichten Fahrer sehr gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turboquattro (1. Mai 2014)

Hi danke für den ersten Input.
wie sehen die Adapter aus? Foto, link,...
was darf so eine Gabel gebraucht kosten?


----------



## Stemminator (1. Mai 2014)

Habe eine schwarze SL für 90Euro inkl. Versand aus einem kleinanzeigen Markt in Holland gekauft. Die Auswahl ist ja leider nicht so groß.


----------



## KIV (1. Mai 2014)

*meine Tipps:*
Reifen: MowJoe

Schnellspanner: Cromo-Achsen mit Alumutter wiegen ca. 60g, bieten etwas Diebstahlschutz (als Innen-5kant sogar richtig) und kosten ca. 15€

Sattel: der Odessey Junior wird hier oft empfohlen

Farbakzente: KB-Schrauben, Sattelschelle, Schrauben der Bremsgriffe in Alu-Eloxiert, vielleicht noch die Schellen von Schraubgriffen. Die ODI Ruffian sind dünn und griffig, bei der Gripshift-Variante stört aber der innere Ring. Da hab ich in der Bucht nen schönen Griff von Sram gefunden, der wird nur außen geschraubt.


----------



## stivinix (1. Mai 2014)

Adapter gibts von Mavic - ich hätte einen neuen original verpackten übrig (sind mittlerweile bei 26")
Hatte auch die alte Sid am 24er (allerdings mit disc)
Gruß
St.


turboquattro schrieb:


> Hi danke für den ersten Input.
> wie sehen die Adapter aus? Foto, link,...
> was darf so eine Gabel gebraucht kosten?


----------



## michfisch (2. Mai 2014)

Kann dir ne 2001 er SID XC anbieten in rot/schwarz
wenn Interesse,  dann sende ich auch ein Bild. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## turboquattro (2. Mai 2014)

Das klingt ja gut. Schickt mir doch einfach eure Preisvorstellung mit Versand. Gerne auch ein Foto der Gabel. Der Schaft muss 1 1/8" haben und 180mm lang sein.


----------



## tommi67 (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo  Turboquattro
Ich habe im letzten Winter auch das Bike meiner Tochter überarbeitet.Mir war als erstes wichtig die schweren Brocken am Kinderrad auszutauschen.
Deine Baustelle müsste folgendermaßen aussehen:
1. leichte Reifen( Moe Joe oder ähnl.)
2. andere leichte Kurbel montieren (schlecht dranzukommen bzw.zu teuer)besser ist HT II kürzen und mit leichten Innenlager verbauen.
3. andere Kassette evtl.XT mit leichter Kette.
4. Retro SID besorgen und runtertraveln.Muss dann mit Adapter für die V-Brake montiert werden.
Die SID hat in der Bucht 60€ gekostet und den Adapter habe ich selbst gebaut und dann eloxieren lassen.
Das Ergebnis meines Umbaus war die Gewichtsreduzierung von 12,3 auf 9,4 Kg mit besseren Fahreigenschaften.
Siehe meine Tread ,,Ghost Powerkid 24 in leicht``
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spass und viel Erfolg bei Deinen Projekt.Tommi67


----------



## michfisch (2. Mai 2014)

Hier mal ein Foto.
SID XC AIR, Schaft 184mm 1 1/8", V-Brake und Scheibenaufnahme, ca. 1400g.
Preis 100,00€ incl. Versand
Gruss M


----------



## turboquattro (21. Juni 2014)

So ich habe heute endlich mal ein paar Minuten Zeit gefunden....
und ein paar Kurbeln gekürzt. Wiegen zusammen vor dem polieren 427g.
Die Vorderradbremse ist dank den erwähnten Adaptern montiert und fühlt sich solide an.
Die Kettenlinie passt und nachdem ich mit meinem Junior nun etwas in Italien fahren konnte (auf seinem 20er) bin ich mir sicher das vorne einfach zunächst besser ist. Werde 32/ 11-34 montieren dazu brauche ich noch eine neue Kassette und ein Kettenblatt welches zum Hosenschutzring umgebaut wird. 34oder 32 Zähnen bei einem LK von 94...falls jemand noch einabgenutztes hat bitte melden. 
Dann schauen wir mal Fußball


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (21. Juni 2014)

Was sind das den für Adapter bei der Bremse?


----------



## Mamara (21. Juni 2014)

Könnten Pace-Schellen sein.


----------



## turboquattro (22. Juni 2014)

Ja es sind PACE Schellen... hier "gefunden" ;-)

Nur die bombshell Adapter würden mir noch besser gefallen wobei die Pace Schellen sehr schön und sinnig designed sind!


----------



## Fisch123 (22. Juni 2014)

Hi, wo: hier "gefunden" ;-)??


----------



## turboquattro (22. Juni 2014)

Die wurden mir hier im Forum angeboten...


----------



## turboquattro (28. Juni 2014)

So nun hab ich es zumindest profisorisch montiert. Nachdem mich unser Sohn erwischt hat. ...und müssen uns ein neues Geburtstagsgeschenk suchen...
Bisher erledigte Arbeiten:
- Vorderradnabe mit nagelneuen XT Konen, Achse, Spanner, Kugeln, Dichtungen "aufgearbeitet/optimiert)
- Gabel getauscht
- Pace Schellen an Gabel montiert um V-Brakes fahren zu können (Scheiben sind mir am Kinderrad zu gefährlich. Ich fürchte, dass mal ein Kind den Finger reinhält...) 
- Griffe
- eine alte Girvin Kurbel (Sugino) gekürzt - schön und leicht (brauche noch ein altes Kettenblatt m,mit 94mm LK und 32 oder 34 Zähnen!)
- Bremsgriffe um ganz wenige Gramm erleichtert... Löcher in die "Schellen" gebohrt.
- altes XT Schaltwerk montiert - harmoniert mit dem vorhandenen 8-fach Rapedfire...wichtig mit Ganganzeige (laut Junior)
- Lager in der HR-Nabe neu gefettet
Gewicht 10,2 (ermittelter Mittelwert aus Mehrfachmessung mit Personenwage) 

gemacht wird noch:
- Pedale tauschen
- Sattel tauschen oder neu beziehen
- VR Reifen gegen leichteren tauschen
- Hülsenförmige Reflektoren an die Speichen (ich weiß das ist heir nicht so populär)
- kürzerer Vorbau (50-60mm)
- Kassette mit 34 Rettungsring 
- neue Kette

Im "Auslieferungszustand" komme ich dann unter 10kg  mit einer Federgabel die funktioniert! Die Kosten bleiben deutlich unter 500€ das ist doch ganz akzeptabel dafür, dass ich nur das XT- Schaltwerk und die Girvin Kurbel von einem alten Bike entwenden konnte.
Der kleine Testfahrer war begeistert was das Wichtigste ist.

Freue mich auf Eure Anregungen und Meinungen!

und so sieht das Bike aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (29. Juni 2014)

Schön geworden.  Da ist aber doch ein Blatt drauf, suchst du immer noch eins?
Sabine


----------



## turboquattro (29. Juni 2014)

Danke!

Ja suche noch, kein Bikeshop im Umkreis hatte ein 94 in der Schrottkiste liegen und ein bei ebay ging eins knapp unter 40eu raus (allerdings top Zustand) aber das ist für den Zweck zu teuer....

Naja, habe dank Krankenhausaufenthalt ab nächster Woche mehr Zeit zum suchen.

@all wer noch geeignete Teile hat, die mit meinen offenen Punkten harmonieren... schreibt einfach... habe keine Eile, da das 20" noch passt.


----------



## Fisch123 (29. Juni 2014)

Hier mal das Kettenblatt:
Coda, 8/9 Speed, 32 Zähne 1 Zahn fehlt, aus 7075-T6. 
für dein vorhaben super, 12€ incl. versand. alles weitere in Unterhaltung.


----------



## Mamara (29. Juni 2014)

Wenn nen 32er montiert ist, würde ich zum bearbeiten min. nen 34er nehmen, eher ein 36er. 32er wird komisch aussehen und und gegen abspringen nach aussen wird es runter gefeilt auch kaum Einfluss haben.


----------



## Fisch123 (29. Juni 2014)

Mamara schrieb:


> Wenn nen 32er montiert ist, würde ich zum bearbeiten min. nen 34er nehmen, eher ein 36er. 32er wird komisch aussehen und und gegen abspringen nach aussen wird es runter gefeilt auch kaum Einfluss haben.


Das muss er wohl selber wissen, was für ihn gut ist. ich glaube der hat auch Ahnung und kann das gut selber beurteilen.


----------



## Mamara (29. Juni 2014)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Das muss er wohl selber wissen, was für ihn gut ist. ich glaube der hat auch Ahnung und kann das gut selber beurteilen.



Sollte man sich Erfahrungswerte also sparen, wenn Herr Mischfischs Superdeals dadurch beeinträchtigt werden?


----------



## turboquattro (29. Juni 2014)

Nicht streiten! 
Das Angebot freute mich und die Anmerkung ist berechtigt. Ich hab irgendwie einen Denkfehler gemacht und dachte, dass ich mit einem 32iger Blatt nur die halbe Kette abdecke aber ich deck damit so gut wie nichts ab.
Danke Euch beiden!
Naja dann suche ich vielleicht nach den Führungen... wenn der 94iger LK so rar ist.


----------



## Fisch123 (29. Juni 2014)

Spitze Zunge Mamara!


----------



## Mamara (29. Juni 2014)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Spitze Zunge Mamara!



Zu dem Thema wurde glaube ich schon alles gesagt.


----------



## turboquattro (19. Juli 2014)

....ich habe mir noch etwas Zeit investiert und möchte euch hier den Zwischenstand präsentieren:
Zahlen, Daten, Fakten:* 9,8kg *bei einem* Gesamtinvest von 440€ *

- Gabel modifiziert, gewartet und "lackiert"
- "Hosenschutzring" erstanden und montiert ->schwer wie blei - echtes Hardcore Teil. Sieht laut Junior aber cool aus... dabei hätte ich da noch eine Idee aber da werde ich mich wohl bremsen müssen.
- ein neuer Rocket Ron 24 x 2.1 aufgezogen.
- neuer 50mm KCNC Vorbau montiert (über ebay gekauft 30€+ Versand und ein paar Tage später bei bike-components für 20,- entdeckt...)
- Wellgo Pedale montiert (sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis)
- ein paar wenige Aluminiumschrauben... die ich noch hatte...

noch offen:
- wenn ich leichte Schläuche finde diese tauschen
- Sattel tauschen: muss farblich und von der Größe passen und unter 300g wiegen. Habt Ihr Tipps?
- Decals für die Gabel besorgen (Rock Shox SID)
- die Bowdenzüge auf die optimale Länge bringen

und nun ein paar Pics:







der Antriebsstrang:





Die Gabel:










und das Cockpit:






Bin offen für euren Input

Jetzt erstmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (20. Juli 2014)

Sieht gut aus!
Zum Sattel: Hier haben einige doch so einen schwarz-weißen Sattel montiert, da geht die Spitze runter wie bei nem Raubvogelschnabel... Der ist wohl recht leicht, und das Design passt mE zum Rad.
Die Griffe erscheinen mir zu 'fett'. Ich habe billige Bullhornüberzüge (die für 19mm, es gibt verschiedene Varianten) verbaut. Super!!
Wie lang ist die Kurbel..?
Die Zugverlegung am Cockpit sieht komisch aus... 
Den hinteren Reifen musste noch drehen...Ventil zum Logo 
Den Rockring hab ich noch in rot. Brauchste..?


----------



## turboquattro (20. Juli 2014)

Ok nach dem Sattel muss ich mal suchen....
Die Griffe sind vom Durchmesser m.E. okay aber das schaue ich nochmal an zumal der Rotton sich mit dem dunkleren am Rahmen etwas beißt.
Die Kurbel habe ich auf 148mm gekürzt. Sollten später vorne mal Kettenblättern dazukommen kann man die Länge ja nochmal überdenken und wenn nötig eine etwas längere anfertigen. Wollte es aber von Beginn an passend haben daher eher kurz!
Zugverlegung folgt noch - sehr gut beobachtet
Reifen  drehen  und ich hatte fü  das Foto extra das Ventil zur Kettenstrebe gedreht da es mir auch aufgefallen ist... 
Rockring bau ich vielleicht einen aus einer Carbonplatte das Teil ist mir auch in rot zu schwer... danke für das Angebot.

...habe gestern eine preiswerte und recht leichte Vorderradnabe mit 24 Loch gefunden...das hat aber Zeit. Jetzt suche ich mal ein bisschen nach dem Sattel.
Danke für dein Input.


----------



## storck-riesen (21. Juli 2014)

in diversen Farbkombinationen erhältlich:


----------



## Fisch123 (21. Juli 2014)

Hi, ganz schick geworden.
Bohr den Amazing Toys doch auf wie ein Schweizer Käse. so wird er auch leicht und trozdem sehr haltbar.
Hast du bei den alten Bremsgriffen doch auch gemacht. oder?
Sabine


----------



## Roelof (21. Juli 2014)

Netter Aufbau, dein Zwerg wird sicher Spaß damit haben.

Warum bohrst du denn die Bremshebelschellen nur auf? die bleibt so stark, wie die schwächste Stelle, da hättest du also gleich einen Schlitz fräsen können.
Ich würde noch die Pedale tauschen und die Ahead-Kappe und Kralle raus nehmen...

Ich wünsche dir, dass der schwarze Lack an der Gabel lange hält, fürchte aber, das wird bald unansehnlich...


----------



## KIV (21. Juli 2014)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> in diversen Farbkombinationen erhältlich:


 Den Sattel meinte ich...


----------



## KIV (21. Juli 2014)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Hi, ganz schick geworden.
> Bohr den Amazing Toys doch auf wie ein Schweizer Käse. so wird er auch leicht und trozdem sehr haltbar.
> Hast du bei den alten Bremsgriffen doch auch gemacht. oder?
> Sabine


@ Sabine: Gute Idee! Btw: Hat Dein Mann eigentlich Schreibverbot, so dass Du jetzt immer für ihn tippen musst..?
Wie auch immer, schönen Gruß an den Michel!


----------



## Fisch123 (21. Juli 2014)

Hi KIV,
er hat kein schreibverbot, er nimmt sich nur mal ein wenig zurück.
Hat im Moment andere Aufgaben die ihn fordern.
Ich bin ja gleichberechtigt und schraube auch ganz gern.
Sabine


----------



## turboquattro (21. Juli 2014)

Was die Festigkeit bei den Bremshebeln angeht bin ich bei dir.... bei der bleischweren Sattelklemmung habe ich übrigens geschlitz....werde den Rat befolgen.

Den Rockring darf ich nicht in eine "Schweizerversion" überführen da er gefällt... auch die Löcher im Bremshebel kamen weniger gut an.... daher ist der Weg zum Schlitzen offen

Nun habe ich die Schwalbe Homepage ausgiebig genutzt leider finde ich keinen leichten Schlauch. Was kann ich montieren (Reifen ist 24x2,1)? Andere Hersteller sind natürlich auch möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (22. Juli 2014)

Schwalbe AV9 --> ca. 130g


----------



## Roelof (22. Juli 2014)

NoTubes - Tubelesskit --> 60-70g


----------



## turboquattro (22. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte die alte SID ja schon auseinander. Nun meine Frage:
Wie travelt man die Gabel am besten für Fliegengewichte? Klassisch ist das "Unterlegen". Ich denke aber es wäre aber sinnvoller die Stange zu kürzen... dann würde sich das Volumen der Positivkammer nicht verringern. Geht das auf beiden Seiten, hatte nur die Seite mit positiv und negativ Kammer offen. Bei der Seite mit der Dämpfung war mir nicht klar wie ich sie zerlegen kann?!

anderes Thema: AV9, den hatte ich gefunden, der ist eben leichter da "zu klein" aber wenn das geht - nehm ich die Variante.


----------



## Mamara (22. Juli 2014)

AV9 sind hier schon mindestens 2 Mitgliedern jeweils im Doppelpack(!) im Stand weg geplatzt mit 2.1er Reifen.
Da drauf kommen jetzt bestimmt 10 hier die sagen dass es problemlos geht mit den Reifen, dann bleibt nach Erfahrungsberichten die Chance von 1:5 dass die Dinger auch mal beim schnellen Bergab brettern am Vorderrad mal einfach so Peng machen.


----------



## Roelof (22. Juli 2014)

turboquattro schrieb:


> Ich hatte die alte SID ja schon auseinander. Nun meine Frage:
> Wie travelt man die Gabel am besten für Fliegengewichte? Klassisch ist das "Unterlegen". Ich denke aber es wäre aber sinnvoller die Stange zu kürzen... dann würde sich das Volumen der Positivkammer nicht verringern. Geht das auf beiden Seiten, hatte nur die Seite mit positiv und negativ Kammer offen. Bei der Seite mit der Dämpfung war mir nicht klar wie ich sie zerlegen kann?!


Traveln bedeutet den federweg zu reduzieren. Nicht die einbauhöhe und nicht die dämpfung ändern. 
Das spacern sagt dir ja was, da kannst du dich austoben, solange du nur polyamid, nylon oder ander kunststoffe verwendest, kannst du eigentl. Nichts kaputt machen. 

Bei den sids gibt es ein paar unterschiedliche dämpferkartuschen. Die ältesten sind wie bei den judys zu öffnen, da ist die Abschlusskappe mit einem guten zapfenschlüssel aufzuschrauben. Bei den modellen zw. 2000 und dem facelift am häufigsten ist ein eigenes werkzeug notwendig. Das schaut aus wie ein langer 6kant mit loch in der mitte und ratschenaufnahme. Hab das teil nie bekommen und mir einfach eine kupfermutter zurecht gefeilt. 

Die "Stange" hält die Gabel zusammen. Würde da nicht daran herum basteln... unten ist ein Gewindeeinsatz eingepresst, direkt in des Gestänge würde ich kein Gewinde reinschneiden.


----------



## trifi70 (22. Juli 2014)

turboquattro schrieb:


> Nun habe ich die Schwalbe Homepage ausgiebig genutzt leider finde ich keinen leichten Schlauch. Was kann ich montieren (Reifen ist 24x2,1)? Andere Hersteller sind natürlich auch möglich.


Ich hab mal 28" Tube in 26" Reifen gefahren, weil nix anderes als Ersatz vorhanden war, das ging problemlos. Aber es war kein Leichtbau damals. Deshalb der Tipp ohne Gewähr: probier mal einen Latex C4. Ich meine, das sollte funktionieren. Bringt neben Gewichtsersparnis auch noch Leichtlauf und bessere Durchstichsicherheit. So zumindest meine langjährigen Erfahrungen am MTB.

Wenn Du Dir schon die Mühe mit den Bohrungen an den Bremsgriffen machst... dann nimm auch Ahead-Kralle und -kappe raus, das spart mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turboquattro (23. Juli 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Traveln bedeutet den federweg zu reduzieren. Nicht die einbauhöhe und nicht die dämpfung ändern.
> Das spacern sagt dir ja was, da kannst du dich austoben, solange du nur polyamid, nylon oder ander kunststoffe verwendest, kannst du eigentl. Nichts kaputt machen.
> 
> Bei den sids gibt es ein paar unterschiedliche dämpferkartuschen. Die ältesten sind wie bei den judys zu öffnen, da ist die Abschlusskappe mit einem guten zapfenschlüssel aufzuschrauben. Bei den modellen zw. 2000 und dem facelift am häufigsten ist ein eigenes werkzeug notwendig. Das schaut aus wie ein langer 6kant mit loch in der mitte und ratschenaufnahme. Hab das teil nie bekommen und mir einfach eine kupfermutter zurecht gefeilt.
> ...



Danke für die Klärung der Begriffe. "Traveln" wird dann leider sehr häufig falsch verwendet. Ich will vorrangig die Einbauhöhe reduzieren damit reduziert sich natürlich auch der Federweg um den es mir aber nicht ging.
Somit reden wir von "spacern"

Um etwas besser zu erklären was ich meine habe ich mit Stange kürzen meine habe ich nach einem Foto einer zerlegten SID gesucht...
Leider nicht mein Modell sondern ein neueres aber zum erläutern zumindest was den rechten Holm auf dem Bild angeht dennoch geeignet:






Wenn ich es richtig gelesen und verstanden habe würde ich um die Einbauhöhe zu reduzieren den Distanzring am oberen Ende von Bauteil Nr. 4 einsetzen. Genau zw. dem ersten Teller (Abdichtung Positivkammer) und dem konischen Anschlaggummi.
Dadurch verringert sich jedoch auch das Volumen der Positivkammer auf dieser Seite. Um diesen Nachteil zu umgehen dachte ich an ein Kürzen der Stange und das Anbringen einer neuen Querbohrung zur Sicherung der Bauteile (heute auch vorhanden -steckt ein Splint drin und ist auf dem Fot nicht zusehen).

Über die andere Seite kann ich leider Garnichts sagen - da ich noch nicht weiß wie diese aufgebaut ist.



trifi70 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal 28" Tube in 26" Reifen gefahren, weil nix anderes als Ersatz vorhanden war, das ging problemlos. Aber es war kein Leichtbau damals. Deshalb der Tipp ohne Gewähr: probier mal einen Latex C4. Ich meine, das sollte funktionieren. Bringt neben Gewichtsersparnis auch noch Leichtlauf und bessere Durchstichsicherheit. So zumindest meine langjährigen Erfahrungen am MTB.
> 
> Wenn Du Dir schon die Mühe mit den Bohrungen an den Bremsgriffen machst... dann nimm auch Ahead-Kralle und -kappe raus, das spart mehr.



Kommt noch - ihr habt ja recht. Bringt aber nur 2-4g geschätzt. Dennoch sollte man durchgängig und konsequent arbeiten




Mamara schrieb:


> AV9 sind hier schon mindestens 2 Mitgliedern jeweils im Doppelpack(!) im Stand weg geplatzt mit 2.1er Reifen.
> Da drauf kommen jetzt bestimmt 10 hier die sagen dass es problemlos geht mit den Reifen, dann bleibt nach Erfahrungsberichten die Chance von 1:5 dass die Dinger auch mal beim schnellen Bergab brettern am Vorderrad mal einfach so Peng machen.



...na dann informiere ich mich mal noch ein bisschen über tubeless... und die genannte Latex Variante...

DANKE für Eure Hinweise!


----------



## Roelof (23. Juli 2014)

welches Modelljahr und Bezeichnung trägt deine Sid genau??


----------



## turboquattro (23. Juli 2014)

Es ist eine SID XC DUAL AIR.

Zum Modelljahr kann ich nichts genaues sagen. Fakt ist ich brauche einen speziellen Adapter an der Dämpferpumpe ca. 5mm mit O-Ring...
Die Gabel wog bevor ich daran gesägt und geschliffen habe 1330g inkl. Shockboots

Schätze irgendwas zw. 98 und 2000...

Der Zustand ist aber wirklich gut. Nicht eingelaufen oder ausgeschlagen...


----------



## storck-riesen (23. Juli 2014)

http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2007/11/10/10-jahre-rockshox-sid

Vielleicht hilft das bei der Modelljahrbestimmung


----------



## Roelof (23. Juli 2014)

turboquattro schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig gelesen und verstanden habe würde ich um die Einbauhöhe zu reduzieren den Distanzring am oberen Ende von Bauteil Nr. 4 einsetzen. Genau zw. dem ersten Teller (Abdichtung Positivkammer) und dem konischen Anschlaggummi.
> Dadurch verringert sich jedoch auch das Volumen der Positivkammer auf dieser Seite. Um diesen Nachteil zu umgehen dachte ich an ein Kürzen der Stange und das Anbringen einer neuen Querbohrung zur Sicherung der Bauteile (heute auch vorhanden -steckt ein Splint drin und ist auf dem Fot nicht zusehen).
> 
> Kommt noch - ihr habt ja recht. Bringt aber nur 2-4g geschätzt. Dennoch sollte man durchgängig und konsequent arbeiten
> ...



Das mit dem Traveln hast du ganz richtig verstanden. Nur überleg mal kurz: wenn du den Spacer rein schiebst, sagst du richtig, das Volumen für die Luft wird geringer, und zwar das Volumen der Luftkammer, heißt der Kammer, die die Gabel auseinander drückt. Das hat keine Auswirkung auf die Dämpfung, die sich auf der anderen Gabelseite befindet. Ob ich in die bisschen größere Kammer 4 Bar einfülle, oder in die etwas "gestauchte Kammer", ist den 4 bar egal, da kommt es ja auf den effektiven Druck an und nicht auf das Volumen. 

Ich wage zu behaupten, ich bin ein ziemlicher Gewichtsfetischist und mag unkonventionelle Tuningmaßnahmen. Mir fallen mir bei dem Rad wesentlich gröbere und sinnvollere Möglichkeiten ein, das Gewicht zu reduzieren, als das Gestänge der Gabel zu kürzen. Wenn du die Standrohre vor dem Lackieren entlackt hättest, wäre das zB mehr als 2-4g Ersparnis gewesen. 

Hättest du die notwendigen Werkzeuge zur Verfügung? Also ein Möglichkeit das Gestänge plan zu kürzen und das Gewinde neu rein zu schneiden bzw. einen Einsatz einzubringen?


----------



## turboquattro (23. Juli 2014)

Danke für den Link. Es sieht mir stark nach 1999 aus.



Roelof schrieb:


> Das mit dem Traveln hast du ganz richtig verstanden. Nur überleg mal kurz: wenn du den Spacer rein schiebst, sagst du richtig, das Volumen für die Luft wird geringer, und zwar das Volumen der Luftkammer, heißt der Kammer, die die Gabel auseinander drückt. Das hat keine Auswirkung auf die Dämpfung, die sich auf der anderen Gabelseite befindet. Ob ich in die bisschen größere Kammer 4 Bar einfülle, oder in die etwas "gestauchte Kammer", ist den 4 bar egal, da kommt es ja auf den effektiven Druck an und nicht auf das Volumen.


Da haben wir uns missvestanden. Ich habe nichts von Dämpfung geschrieben. Aber wenn du die Positivkammer verkleinerst  (Spacer) bekommst du eine höhere Verdichtung und damit ist die Federrate steiler. Das Stichwort ist hier Gasgleichung. Und ich dachte eine flachere Kennlinie wäre für einen sehr leichten Fahrer eben vorteilhaft... daher der Ansatz die innere Stange zu kürzen.
Es ging mir hier nicht um die paar Gramm.
Dank deinem Tipp mit der Kupfermutter werde ich die Gabel einfach nochmal öffnen. Und wenn ich dann auch die Dämpferseite aufbekomme sehen wir schnell welch unkonventionelle Tuningmöglichkeiten bestehen. Du hast mir auf alle Fälle schonmal geholfen.


----------



## Roelof (23. Juli 2014)

turboquattro schrieb:


> Es ist eine SID XC DUAL AIR.
> Zum Modelljahr kann ich nichts genaues sagen. Fakt ist ich brauche einen speziellen Adapter an der Dämpferpumpe ca. 5mm mit O-Ring...
> Die Gabel wog bevor ich daran gesägt und geschliffen habe 1330g inkl. Shockboots
> Schätze irgendwas zw. 98 und 2000...
> Der Zustand ist aber wirklich gut. Nicht eingelaufen oder ausgeschlagen...



Sram hat einen guten Support und stellt Anleitungen auch für ältere Modelle zur Verfügung:
https://www.sram.com/service/rockshox/
Tippe auch auf 99


----------



## Roelof (23. Juli 2014)

turboquattro schrieb:


> Da haben wir uns missvestanden. Ich habe nichts von Dämpfung geschrieben. Aber wenn du die Positivkammer verkleinerst  (Spacer) bekommst du eine höhere Verdichtung und damit ist die Federrate steiler. Das Stichwort ist hier Gasgleichung. Und ich dachte eine flachere Kennlinie wäre für einen sehr leichten Fahrer eben vorteilhaft... daher der Ansatz die innere Stange zu kürzen.



Das bewertest du über. Gerade weil für die Kiddies niedrige Luftdrücke verwendet werden, hat die Dämpfung viel viel mehr Einfluss auf das Ein- und Ausfederverhalten, als die Luftkammer mit rd. 2cm³ mehr oder weniger Volumen. 

Wenn du ein "dünneres" Dämpferöl verwendest, bekommt man ein richtig brauchbares Ergebnis! ;-)


----------



## turboquattro (23. Juli 2014)

so ich hab die Gute mal geöffnet.

Habe bei meinen Lichtmaschinen Spezialwerkzeugen einen perfekt passenden Schlüssel entdeckt - seht selbst.

Anleitung habe ich leider keine passende gefunden.

Hier ein Foto vom Holm mit positiv und negativ Kammer:






und die Dämpferseite:





(das Werkzeugset liegt im Hintergrund)

Hier noch ein Foto vom Werkzeug im Einsatz (Achtung Linksgewinde)






Die Frage ist nun:

Kann die Dämpfer"patrone" geöffnet werden um diese auf niedrig viskoses Öl umzuölen?


----------



## Roelof (23. Juli 2014)

Ja, dreh auf, aber halte einen Messbecher bereit. Durch mehrmaliges rausziehen und reinstecken des Kolbens fließt auch das Öl im oberen Berech des Dämpfers ab. Danach füllst die richtige Menge wieder rein (wieder mit rein und rausziehen, damit das Öl durch die Plattform in den anderen Teil der Kammer läuft).

Ich hab dafür auch keine Tabelle in der Werkstatt, du spürst aber ob zuwenig drinnen ist, wenn du den Dämpfer im zusammen gebauten Zustand auseinander ziehst und der Wiederstand auf einmal "abreißt", hast du zu wenig drinnen. 

Wie schwer ist dein Zwerg?? Ich geb für Kids bis 40kg gerne ca 50:50 2,5wt und 5wt und oben einen Schluck Schmieröl rein.

Vergiss beim Zusammenbau nicht auf das "Schmierschluckerl" 10wt in der pos. Luftkammer... sonst reibt dir der Dichtring irgendwann durch... Es freut sich auch jedes Luftventil, wenn es bei der Revision einmal aufgeschraubt und die Dichtlippe kontrolliert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turboquattro (23. Juli 2014)

was meinst du mit aufschrauben? kann ich das Aluminiumteil von dem schwarzen Kunststoff abschrauben.

Mein Junior ist noch sehr leicht daher habe ich 2,5er Öl besorgt. Der wiegt keine 30kg... schätz ich mal *typisch Vater*


----------



## Roelof (23. Juli 2014)

ja, aber das ist glaub ich kein Kunststoff, sondern beschichtetes Alu. 

ich hab aber im Hinterkopf, dass das ein verkehrtes Gewinde war - bin aber nicht 100%ig sicher...
Da ist im Schlimmsten Fall eine Schraubensicherung drauf, ev. kurz mit dem Fön anwärmen.

bei 30kg würd ich etwa 1/3 5wt be- und den Rest mit 2,5wt auffüllen...


----------



## turboquattro (23. Juli 2014)

also ich habe gerade versucht den Aluminium Ring (silber farben, oben) von der Aluminium Kartusche (schwarz) zu lösen. Leider erfolglos trotz Heißluftfön... ist der eventuell nur aufgepresst? anstatt Gewinde?

hier noch mal das Foto auf das sich meine Angaben beziehen:


----------



## Roelof (23. Juli 2014)

was du da in der Hand hast, ist das nicht die Luft-Kartusche von unten gesehen?? sprich die Negativ-Feder??

Die Dämpferkartusche ist dort, wo unten kein Ventil an der Gabel, sondern nur eine Schraube sitzt...


----------



## turboquattro (23. Juli 2014)

ne das passt schon... kannst auf den Fotos weiter oben auch vergleichen...die sehen aber sehr ähnlich aus. Wobei man über deine Regel "da wo das untere Ventil nicht da ist" oder man fühlt es einfach...die Dämpferseite zweifelsfrei bestimmen kann.


----------



## Roelof (23. Juli 2014)

klick mich an.
http://www.google.at/url?q=http://w...yOA-gw&usg=AFQjCNGrRLTV50k9Fy16_jZUOUhHPB3_xg
sollte ja dein Modell sein, oder??


----------



## turboquattro (23. Juli 2014)

Danke...darin ist die Lösung enthalten:

ich zitiere: "
plötzliches Bewegung ohne Widerstand oder sehr schwergängiges Gleiten bedeuten
jedoch *das Aus für den nicht zu öffnenden Dämpfer*."

dann bleibt es eben beim Einbauhöhe reduzieren!

*BESTEN DANK!!!*


----------



## turboquattro (23. Juli 2014)

...ich habe mich dann doch für die nachhaltige Lösung entschieden und beide inneren Stangen am oberen Ende gekürzt. Um den gekürzten Betrag ändert sich die Einbauhöhe.
Somit habe ich die Einbauhöhe reduziert und die Federkennlinie etwas in ihrer Steigung abgesenkt. Für diejenigen, die es wann auch immer nachlesen möchten, die Dämpferpatrone ist bei der 1999 SID XC Dual Air nicht öffenbar, somit kann das Öl welches für die Dämpfung relevant ist nicht gewechselt werden.
Die Gabel wiegt mit meiner nur 90% Entlackung und Nacharbeit im Bereich der Schellen, vor der Mattschwarz "Lackierung", inkl. Kralle, und den PACE-Schellen mit ganz normalen Stahlsockeln 1312g. In meinem Fall könnte ich noch die Scheibenbremsenaufnahme entfernen.


----------

